# Big Army to SFAS?



## Jajomurphy (May 5, 2016)

Hello everyone! First, let me just thank you all for taking the time to create and moderate this community.

I've begun the enlistment process for the Army as 68W, and if all goes well I'll be in basic by July. But I do have some questions, and certainly wouldn't mind criticism and/or reassurances. 

My goal in life is to earn a Green Beret, and serve as a Special Forces Soldier. I'm particularly interested in going for 18D. I'm not sure what it is about it that makes me want to do it, or why it's the only idea that has stuck with me since I was 12, but I'm tired of putting it off for one reason or another. Life is snowballing pretty quickly for me, so I'm jumping in headfirst and seeing if I survive. 

Can I only go out for SFAS at the start of an enlistment, or is it possible to do so earlier in my enlistment?

I'm not in the shape I'd like to be in, but I'm 100% dedicated and working hard to get there. I have no problem with serving out my full 4 year contract to get a chance at SFAS, but if I could apply earlier, I absolutely would.


----------



## Etype (May 6, 2016)

I think the current requirements for active duty are E4 and 21 years old, other than that, it's whenever you want.


Now go do PT.


----------



## Trent Young (Aug 4, 2016)

Even if it doesn't work out as quick as you would want, you'll be doing so many flutter kicks and weighted 50 meter submerged swims that you will basically enter a trance-like state of psychedelic anaerobic delirium.  Hopefully we end up in the same class and because we both worked out so much and pushed our resolve past it's limits to new frontiers, we just modestly smoke the f*** outta the guys who just ran  a measly 3 miles a day or something to prep.  Just bring 15 pairs of socks, wire to hang them from, and a never quit attitude, and we both can do this


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2016)

Trent Young said:


> Even if it doesn't work out as quick as you would want, you'll be doing so many flutter kicks and weighted 50 meter submerged swims that you will basically enter a trance-like state of psychedelic anaerobic delirium.  Hopefully we end up in the same class and because we both worked out so much and pushed our resolve past it's limits to new frontiers, we just modestly smoke the f*** outta the guys who just ran  a measly 3 miles a day or something to prep.  Just bring 15 pairs of socks, wire to hang them from, and a never quit attitude, and we both can do this



You know this based upon completing SFAS? If not, please keep suggestions to yourself.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2016)

Trent Young said:


> Even if it doesn't work out as quick as you would want, you'll be doing so many flutter kicks and weighted 50 meter submerged swims that you will basically enter a trance-like state of psychedelic anaerobic delirium.  Hopefully we end up in the same class and because we both worked out so much and pushed our resolve past it's limits to new frontiers, we just modestly smoke the f*** outta the guys who just ran  a measly 3 miles a day or something to prep.  Just bring 15 pairs of socks, wire to hang them from, and a never quit attitude, and we both can do this



Yeah if you could just take a big old cup of STFU that'd be great. 

You have no experience, I have watched studs flail on the side of the road, I have seen the cold and the wet break better men than you. You have done nothing, and statistically will probably fail. Save your advice until you do something with your life.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 13, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah if you could just take a big old cup of STFU that'd be great.
> 
> You have no experience, I have watched studs flail on the side of the road, I have seen the cold and the wet break better men than you. You have done nothing, and statistically will probably fail. Save your advice until you do something with your life.



Sometimes humility has to literally slap people in the face lol :blkeye:


----------

